# Using ARC to pass Smart TV audio to Soundbar?



## Richabl (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey team,
I have searched the internet extensively for an answer without any luck.
So I figured it was time to join a Home Theater forum anyway. With the hope that answers could be found to this & future questions, the Shack seemed to be the top option.
Thank you in advance!

I have a Samsung Smart TV with an audio return channel(arc) hdmi port that I would like to use to run audio from the TV (antenna broadcasts or internet app videos like Vudo) through the hdmi arc to my PS3. Then from my PS3 to my Sony soundbar system via optical.
Wondering if this is possible and how to set it up if it is (settings, etc.)?

The reason I ask is because running any additional cables from where the TV hangs above my fireplace, to the shelves where the PS3 & Sony Sub/receiver, is quite labor intensive...
***A crude drawing is attached***

If this is not possible, I would be open to any further suggestions, as the TV speakers are as usual awful...

Thanks again,
Blake


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on your diagram it looks like the soundbar and TV are in the same location. Can you not run optical audio from the TV to the soundbar? For what purpose do you want the TV audio to go through the PS3?

If your Sony receiver is compatible with ARC, then you could still use the HDMI connection to get audio from your TV down there. All of your components need to have the ARC feature. Some HDMI connections won't do ARC.


----------



## Richabl (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Peter, thank you for the response.



Peter Loeser said:


> Based on your diagram it looks like the soundbar and TV are in the same location. Can you not run optical audio from the TV to the soundbar? For what purpose do you want the TV audio to go through the PS3?
> 
> The soundbar and the TV are both hanging on the wall above my fireplace. However, all of the inputs/outputs for the soundbar are located on the sub, which acts as a receiver. I used to run the hdmi from the PS3 to the Sony, then to the TV, but the Sony is not 3D compatible for pass through. So I run hdmi direct to the TV, which Is why I was hoping to leverage arc to run the audio from the TV, back to the PS3, and on to the Sony.
> 
> If your Sony receiver is compatible with ARC, then you could still use the HDMI connection to get audio from your TV down there. All of your components need to have the ARC feature. Some HDMI connections won't do ARC.


The problem is twofold.
First, the run length of any cables from the shelves to the TV is long, about 20 feet.
The second, is that it is a bear to get any cables through this route, due to the fireplace, getting them through the floor to the basement, & then fishing it back up into the wall to the shelves..
I was happy to get the one hdmi & the serial extension for the soundbar through.

Seems strange that the PS3 doesn't support ARC through hdmi, but that is what I am gathering... 

My only ideas are to...
A. Move the sub over to the fireplace and run an optical to it from the TV. This would mean that sound...
PS3 to TV via hdmi, then optical to Sony system.
TV to Sony via the same optical cable.
(Not ideal due to unattractive placement & the optical cable would be very visible)

B. Hookup the a Rocketfish wireless sender/receiver pair I have on order to send TV audio to the Sony system.
(Not ideal because I wanted to use the Rocketfish to setup music throughout my house.)

C. Purchase an hdmi switch.
Hdmi from TV to switch, then a separate hdmi cable to both the PS3 and to the Sony.
(Not sure if the Sony has arc, if a switch would support arc, or if it would even work this way...)

Sorry for the book, any other ideas would be great!
Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Blake - sorry to leave you hanging. Of your three options, I'd say 'C' makes sense, assuming all components support or pass-through ARC, and based on your desire not to have a visible optical cable coming from the TV. Ignoring aesthetics, I think using the optical audio output on your TV would be the easiest solution. 

Have you experimented any more with your setup since your last post?


----------



## Richabl (Nov 4, 2012)

Peter,

Thx for the further input.
I have not done anything else with it yet.
I did look at a few hdmi switched online. Haven't found one with 3D, arc, and the needed inputs/outputs, bit I am confident they are out there. And consequently, I still don't know if the PS3 supports arc. I did find out my Sony soundbar 100 setup does not support arc or 3D pass through for sure.
I also was waiting for the additional rocketfish wireless receiver I ordered to come in to see if, set to an appropriate delay, I can get decent quality.
I would be interested in any hdmi model or brand recommendations as well.

And another option I started exploring is getting a replacement soundbar. The newer version of my Sony setup has arc & 3d pass through. Take into account the cost of an hdmi switch, minus what I could probably sell the old setup for, and the $ would be nominal...

Thanks
Blake


----------

